#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 雄性龍獸人

## lion

獅仔從國外獸圖站發現
為什麼龍獸人會有胸肌及乳頭
大眾普遍認知龍為卵生[會生蛋]
那雄性的龍獸人又不需哺乳 
更沒有生產 應該不會出現乳頭 

不知道龍界有沒有其他說法?




點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    空想龍人~龍的傳人怎麼生?

----------


## 星澈

大大的這個問題果真是耐人尋味~
不過這部份似乎是因作者而異
多數繪者畫雄性龍獸人時並不會畫出乳頭(大約6：4)
在下也是傾向不畫的說~~

在下推測會這樣畫的原因為：
作者並不想將龍獸人只定位在冷血動物
畫出乳頭可以讓龍獸人多些性感度
同時也接近哺乳動物(人)一些

另外在下發現  
畫雄性龍獸人時會畫出乳頭的繪者似乎是歐美裔居多...

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩......

這麼說來，從歐美論壇收來的圖中，的確多數都有畫上乳頭。
而且有的還特別畫的很大很明顯....我有點較不偏這一系(大乳頭)的(炸

不過只要畫的適當，基本上雄風(?)依然不減，性感度反而增加了呢~(燦

----------


## 雪之龍

3張圖我覺得前2張都畫的不錯...
我的意見也跟上面的大大相同...
如果畫出乳頭的話.可以讓龍獸人多點性感度...^^

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

Dragon Kingdom官方說法:
那是人類不懂裝懂亂畫的...(不屑冒)

----------


## 卡庫爾

卡庫爾的想法是，
因爲是擬人化的龍，所以有胸(?)……
另外畫胸的話也比較好區分性別。

----------


## 克萊西恩

本來就沒有個絕對的設定吧 龍獸人只是一個幻想產物 人類想當龍卻又想保有人類的一些特徵所創造出來的
所以要怎麼畫都沒甚麼差別吧 把一個幻想的動物加上現實的生理概念大概永遠不會通吧
何況龍生蛋也是幻想的 搞不好他們不生蛋呢?

----------


## wildcheetah

感謝夜月之狼，在此修改三胚層與基因間論述。

龍是冷血動物，推論請見http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=26199

既然龍是冷血動物，那龍人呢？

所謂的龍人就是具有龍特徵的人形生物。

人形又是什麼呢？人最大的特徵便是雙足步行以空出前肢。如果時間夠長的話，也許某些雙足步行的龍是有可能演化出人形的，若龍人的演化發生是如此就好辦，龍人除了雙足步行的特徵以外，其他都與龍族無異。冷血，卵生，沒有乳頭，生殖器全部縮在體內，結案。

不過在許多奇幻小說中都強調，人可以與任何物種交配，交配後的子代就稱為半精靈、半獸人、半龍人等等。這種的又該怎麼辦？

先不討論龍與人的結合有沒有可能生下子代，就假設龍人的存在無可否認的事實，那麼，這位龍人會有怎麼樣的特徵？

大部分的龍人圖都是人的身體+龍的表皮+龍的頭。這一點是絕大多是畫作的共通點，做為龍人外觀的定義其可信度無庸置疑。因此，接下來便要討論這樣的外觀是如何得來的。

一切生物皆由基因操縱，一切特徵都可以找到背後所屬的基因。但基因實在太過複雜，若採用亂槍打鳥式的交配，期待龍與人之間哪一天能夠生下一個正常的後代，無異是痴人說夢。因此，比較可行的方法是在實驗室中製造龍人。

那麼，龍人要怎樣製造呢？

凡脊椎動物以上的動物皆具有三胚層，分別是外胚層，中胚層與內胚層。各胚層發育的結果如下：
內胚層　 
1.咽、喉、氣管、肺臟、扁桃體之上皮 2.甲狀腺、胸腺、副甲狀腺之上皮 3.食道、腸胃道、肝臟、胰臟、膽囊之上皮 4.膀胱、尿道（男性末端部分例外）、前列腺尿道球腺、陰道之上皮 5.內耳、耳咽管上皮

中胚層 
1. 所有骨骼肌、心肌及大部分之平滑肌（虹膜、汗腺例外） 2.軟骨、硬骨及其他結締組織 3.滑液膜及漿膜 4.淋巴組織扁桃體、淋巴結 5.脾臟 6.紅血球 7.網狀內皮系統 8.皮膚真皮層 9.牙齒（琺瑯質除外）10.心臟、血管和淋巴管之內皮 11.性腺、生殖管道、腎臟、輸尿管、腎上腺皮質之上皮 12.體腔及關節腔之上皮

外胚層 
1.所有神經組織 2.皮膚之表皮、毛囊、指甲 3.汗腺及皮脂腺和乳腺之上皮 4.眼球水晶體、虹膜肌 5.感覺器官之接受器細胞 6.牙齒琺瑯質 7.腎上腺髓質 8.腦下腺前葉 9.甲狀腺之濾泡旁細胞、黑色素細胞 10.唾液腺、口腔、唇、鼻腔、副鼻竇之上皮 11.肛管下段 12.男性尿道之末端部分 13.內耳

再看一下剛才的定義：龍人是人的身體+龍的表皮+龍的頭。

從各胚層的發育結果來看，只要將龍族的外胚層細胞包在人族的中胚層以及內胚層細胞之外，我們就很有可能製造出龍人了。先不討論為什麼頭骨跟龍很像，就假設這樣子可以做出龍人好了。

這樣的龍人會有怎麼樣的特徵呢？

先看生殖部分，由於生殖器官是由中胚層發育而來，這一部份的基因是來自人類，因此雄性龍人的生殖器官會像人一樣，軟軟的掛在外面。雌性不用說，當然跟人一樣，而小孩也是從肚子裡生出來的。而生出來的小孩是人類的小寶寶，若要子代看起來像龍人，則必須再進行一次龍族細胞植入。小孩生出來之後要吃什麼呢？哺乳類當然是餵奶了。母乳是由乳腺所分泌的，乳腺屬腺體，是由外胚層發育得來。這部分的基因是由龍提供的，龍是卵生動物，沒有乳腺……

嗯啊，小孩子不吃奶也能活啊。不然還有牛奶啊，小孩子還是活得好好的。

再來，身為內溫動物，體內必須要有調節體溫的機制。哺乳類調節體溫的方式便是流汗散熱以及發抖產熱。龍人屬內溫動物，必須要以此種調節機制才能活下去。很遺憾的，外胚層屬於龍族，龍是沒有汗腺的……

小孩子不吃母乳還可以活下去，沒有汗腺會怎樣還真不好說。以人類來說，缺乏汗腺是一種稱為無汗症的罕見疾病，詳細資料請見罕見疾病基金會網頁http://www.tfrd.org.tw/rare/typeCont...803&kind_id=08
但主要特點就是無法散熱，必須處於恆溫狀態，容易中暑，喘不過氣來。就這一點來看沒有汗腺好像也沒什麼關係，畢竟龍人生存的地區是高緯度的歐洲，在氣溫很低的情形下其實不大需要流汗，只要不激烈運動就不會有危險。不過，當要打鬥或逃跑時呢……

由於無法散熱，為了避免中暑身體會有一套機制使肌肉在溫度過高時自動停止機能，這一點可以參考獵豹。

不過，只要不被捉到，活下去是沒問題的啦。

在經過假設與討論之後，具有龍與人的特徵的龍人並沒有可以威脅其生存的重大缺陷，因此，龍人是存在的，特徵如下。

龍人是具有龍族外型以及人類軀體的生物，雄性外生殖器與人類相同，沒有乳頭，胎生但無法哺乳。自然產生的下一代沒有龍族特徵，是正常的人類。由於缺乏汗腺導致戰鬥力低下，不能從事劇烈運動。

以上，若有更好的推論，歡迎提出，共同完善。

獵豹

----------


## lion

探討此文的核心定義
近年來的娛樂文化作品
相當風行魔法
獸迷在推廣獸文化
若只一句魔法世界就輕易帶過
所謂的外人都只會聽聽就算

獸群在社會中屬於小眾團體
大家都希望有更多獸友
在獸的創作上是相當努力
然後關起門來自己玩
像是畫些純慾望享受的作品
在外人看來是沒有內容且空洞
小團體僅限成員間自行交流
在推廣上的效果是不會很好的

藉由對科學的了解在加上創意
打造出有內涵有道理的創作
才會吸引更多獸群的新鮮人

在星際大戰與星艦奇航當中
外來族群的角色設定有一番故事及創作原理 
這方面的資料在小說中的附錄
或是光碟特典可以獲得參考

往後龍獸人的生理或生態上設定完整
在創作上可以減少許多前後矛盾的問題

此篇討論感謝獵豹老師鉅細靡遺
的探討龍人存在的可行性

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

其實我覺得沒有什麼意義
龍人,DnD設定就有了!
不必大費周章再重新定義,自找麻煩?

以上

----------


## 黑龍

這是每個畫家的問題，有的喜歡有的覺得不好

　　追求性感!! 肌肉畫美一點就好啦  (離題)
雄性龍人有那種東西，看起來有點奇怪＝..＝雌性也是吧 (我的觀點)

雄、雌龍，長相差在哪裡？
　　是怎麼去看牠是公的還是母的...

眼睛當然要看那邊啊-..-  味覺也可以吧 (?)

所以雌性龍人是很MAN的，膽量、體力、外表都跟雄性差不多
　　可能臉部的長相有些差異，生殖器官就....不說了 你一定知道

有的畫家是母的側角比叫大...比較長，有的是畫出苗條的身材
或是裝扮比較女性化.....

所以龍人要分男女是可以用身材、眼神、服裝、裝飾來分的
　　　　　　　　（若畫出大胸部一定很奇怪）


以上我是我的看法-.-

----------


## 夜月之狼

我覺得，可以把它當做是一種演化的痕跡，

就像人體的胚胎也還有卵黃囊一樣。

有那個外表，沒有實際用途。(對雌性而言，雄性可能只是一種性感帶？囧")


另外對獵豹前輩的文章，我想提出一個問題：

所謂「三胚層」，是一整組，而不能變動的嗎？

如果拿電腦主機來說的話，我的三個胚層，是就像一台台已經組裝好的主機呢？

或是我可以自行買各廠零件搭配組裝呢？


假設，龍也有二十三對染色體，沒有染色體不能配對的問題，

那麼，我應該有千千萬萬種性狀，可以選擇是繼承人方或龍方吧？


那，以外胚層當例子，由外胚層發育出的所有表現型，是只能全屬於龍或人一方呢？

或是可以部份龍部份人呢？


假設是後者的話，那我能解釋：

龍人(或其他有毛皮的獸人)的腺體部份是繼承自人類方，所以他們能像人類般流汗、哺乳。(事實上有很多圖是龍人或其他有毛皮的獸人流汗的例子)

這樣嗎？


因為時間的關係不能問生物老師。"

早上到學校時也許再和老師討論一下。

不過這裡，也請知道的大家回應一下。

謝謝。"

----------


## wildcheetah

TO：夜月之狼。

謝謝你的回復，我的文章中確實有重大的瑕疵，感謝你幫我找到這一點。

首先，針對你說的演化痕跡一事，沒錯，我們都有尾巴之類的演化痕跡。

但演化痕跡必須是祖先擁有而到我們身上退化才叫做演化痕跡。

龍族無論如何不是哺乳類，所以也不會出現乳頭之類的演化遺跡。

再來，我的文章中提到基因與三胚層。

其實這兩者並沒有必然的關連性，是我的疏忽，在此與大家致歉。

我會修改文章內文。

在此說明，我的想法比較接近於在龍與人的胚胎發育到可分出胚層之時，將人類胚胎的外胚層刮掉，換上龍族的外胚層細胞。

這樣就可以「製造」出龍人了。當然，這樣的「龍人」生殖細胞還是屬於人類，所以生下來的是人類的小寶寶。

再來，關於基因一事，我要強調一件事，那就是基因不是樂高，不是你想要那一塊就可以單獨提出來的。

基因的啟動、操縱、調節相當複雜，甚至不在同一條染色體上的基因會互為影響。

想要汗腺，可以，但只有汗腺基因可能根本不會表現，也就是長不出來。

想要長出汗腺，可以，你得把捆包的所有基因帶過去，這樣長出來的就是皮膚和毛髮而非鱗片了。

當然，我的胚層論仍有待完善，期待大家一起來思考，在現有的理論架構下，龍人最合理的出現方式為何。

感謝各位

獵豹

----------


## DDdragon

超喜歡 獵豹wildcheetah的生物理論~ 

(我那時候真的應該唸生物系的=W="  跑去唸建築不知道做啥 囧)

對於wildcheetah朋友的文章中所提 似乎把龍人變成事一種產物了?!

龍+人?! 甚至提到是用做的?!

以上述的理論來看龍人是一種比龍還要難生存在世界上的生物

所以做出來要克服的問題太多、又不符合成本 所以這種東西絕對不可能存在的! 講白一點就是這樣(比龍還要不如呢~~)

不過假如是從龍進化後的成果那又不一樣摟!?

這是我自己的幻想基因講的啦所以只能當當飯後茶文

假如龍想要從很過去的時代活到現在的話必定會有演化?!

先從古代龍開始講起吧~

一般來說應該為四足+一對翼

又是如此龐大的身體! 巨大生物 因為在能量塔最上層 所以需求會很多!

那如果需求不夠必定死亡，這樣小型的龍就有比較大的機會留下來(所以基因庫會將小型的細胞留下)

所以龍可能從很大變很小~

在來是肢體從四足變成雙足站立的可能性?(人類好像也差不多是這樣開始的)

(這裡我就比較不知道了= =" 那時候上課我在畫畫所以完全忘光光 QQ)

假如有衍生出智慧我覺得這就是有機會的摟?!

(雖然龍被傳說是一種具有高度智慧的生物= ="在這邊還是以野獸觀來看比較實際)

然後龍人就有機會出現哩?!

為了方便生存而開始了團體的行動~

就有智慧>文化>歷史>力量>滅亡

最後龍通通完蛋 這樣是比較科幻的故事 囧

這只是假說而已畢竟現在生物圈上 已經沒有單隻單隻存活的生物了吧?

(光是生殖就很麻煩，不過就很多故事來看= =龍都是超孤僻的....幸好本狼版眾獸眾龍都是好獸...)

所以龍跟龍人這兩者應該要最接近~而不是跟人有關聯才對

畢竟本質上大家也是當他們是一樣的~

來去上課~先撤兵哩

wildcheetah兄~有機會你要在多教教我逆

----------


## 阿翔

人類的男性也是不需哺乳、
生產，
他們也有乳頭啊。

----------


## Alexander

文章已刪除

----------


## 斯冰菊

龍有畫乳頭會為性感程度大大加分(公龍)，不過母龍有乳頭是有點奇怪啦。因為龍是卵生，龍在蛋裡是吸收蛋黃與蛋白的養份，破殼後應該就開始吃肉之類。

本狼看龍圖的生殖器官有內縮也有在外面，比例差不多各半。

生物的看懂了，不過獸人被人類製造出來，不就有被人類永遠奴役與迫害、歧視的風險嗎？ :wuffer_arou: 這樣很糟耶！！！ :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 翠龍

這因該是為了凸顯他的強壯之類的吧.也可能是為了強調他是雄性的吧(以上為個人想法

----------

